# Ohio Apprentice Hunting License



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

OUTDOORS NOTEBOOK 
Ohio approves apprentice hunting license 
Friday, January 27, 2006
D'Arcy Egan
Plain Dealer Columnist 
Ohio legislators jumped on the hunting bandwagon on Tuesday, approving legislation to give the sport a boost by creating an apprentice hunting license. 

The Ohio Senate unanimously approved HB 296 and sent it to Gov. Bob Taft. 

The apprentice license could be in place as early as July 1, allowing first-time hunters to head afield without having to take a hunter safety course. Those hunters would have to be mentored by a licensed adult and would not be allowed to hunt alone until they take the required safety course. 

The course has been a stumbling block, according to wildlife officials. Many sportsmen, especially youngsters, would like to give hunting a try to see whether they enjoy it. They are not, however, willing to first take the safety course. The special license would allow them to hunt safely with a mentor. 

The legislation had been on the fast track. Even proponents were surprised by the unanimous Senate vote and 28 of 33 senators co-sponsoring the bill introduced by Rep. Stephen Buehrer, a Republican from Delta. 

Another netter fined: 

Commercial fishing boat captain Billy Mitchell, 48, of Port Clinton was the latest to be fined in Cuyahoga County Common Pleas Court as the result of an undercover operation by the Ohio Division of Wildlife into illegal catches and sales of yellow perch. A Cuyahoga County grand jury last June indicted 14 Ohio commercial fishermen, two fishing companies and three wholesalers. 

Mitchell plead guilty and was fined only $100 by Judge Brian Corrigan, but was also ordered to pay $12,000 in restitution for the stolen fish. Mitchell is employed by Port Clinton Fisheries Inc., whose case is still pending. 

To reach this Plain Dealer reporter: 

[email protected], 216-999-6136


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

ELKARCHER said:


> OUTDOORS NOTEBOOK
> Ohio approves apprentice hunting license
> Friday, January 27, 2006
> D'Arcy Egan
> ...


RIGHT ON!!!!!!!!!


----------

